
Darwin Was a Slacker and You Should Be Too - mikhailfranco
http://nautil.us/issue/46/balance/darwin-was-a-slacker-and-you-should-be-too
======
PhilWright
The time he took to publish is not because he was a 'slacker'. British society
was very religious at the time and coming out with evolution was going to
cause quite the controversy. Which it did. So he wanted to gather as much
evidence as possible and maybe shied away from the attention it would gather
from religious leaders.

------
mikhailfranco
Darwin did take his time. The Beagle returned in 1836, but he did not publish
_On The Origin of Species_ until 1859, and even then, only under pressure to
_rush it out_ to claim priority over Wallace.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Origin_of_Species#Event...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On_the_Origin_of_Species#Events_leading_to_publication:_%22big_book%22_manuscript)

------
rolph
Darwin was more than a slacker, the slacker property is actually a symptom of
being polymathic.

that doesnt explain the lag in publishing. Political climate was very much to
do with it.

[https://darwinkilledgod.blogspot.com/2017/12/god-had-
inordin...](https://darwinkilledgod.blogspot.com/2017/12/god-had-inordinate-
fondness-for-beetles.html)

